# Fireworks and bangers



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy new year everyone (haven't been on here in ages!)

Bit of a negative thread I'm afraid...have been living in Valencia for a few months and generally loving it. I had an unfortunate experience shortly after I arrived when one of those marching bands made up of teenagers were about to start marching. I didn't realise it and hadn't seen them and had just turned around the corner (it was dark and the road was not closed off or anything). Suddenly one of those firework things (the ones that are on the road) was lit and the bang went off right next to me. I was pretty annoyed, as it seemed incredibly stupid and selfish not to have any warning whatsoever (an elderly person could very well have had a heart attack - it was LOUD). I had a bad ringing in my ears all evening and into the next day. This eventually went away, but ever since, people have been commenting that my hearing has worsened and am having to ask people to repeat themselves.

Is this a common occurrence? I know the Valencians are fond of loud bangs, but it's one thing during Fallas, during an organised event, and another when you're just trying to walk home at 9pm in October. I'm really worried now that I have suffered hearing loss...is it likely? How do other people deal with these things?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I doubt that you have suffered permanent hearing loss, but by all means go and get a cupboard full of drugs just in case. Your average Spaniard would. But then your average Spaniard is tolerant of High Jinks....

Other people deal with these things by moving back to their home countries where everything they encounter is pink and fluffy.

Spain is not the place for you. Scarper, pronto. I recommend Skyscanner.net. Click the "solo ida" button.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Horlics said:


> I doubt that you have suffered permanent hearing loss, but by all means go and get a cupboard full of drugs just in case. Your average Spaniard would. But then your average Spaniard is tolerant of High Jinks....
> 
> Other people deal with these things by moving back to their home countries where everything they encounter is pink and fluffy.
> 
> Spain is not the place for you. Scarper, pronto. I recommend Skyscanner.net. Click the "solo ida" button.


Having grown up with a brother who was profoundly deaf, I find very little funny about hearing loss, to be honest. I personally wouldn't set a load of fireworks at the other end of the road without at least a sign or someone standing there to warn people to wait a second, but there you go. Funny how the people who placed the fireworks were standing plenty far away with their hands over their ears...no such consideration for anyone who happened to be passing!


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, it is a very common occurrence in Valencia. In fact, it may occur more commonly in Valencia than in just about any other city in the world. Valencianos have a love affair with loud fireworks. They set them off during the Fallas, Christmas, the Day of the three Kings, Easter, every Saint's Day - and there are a lot of Saints - and on many other occasions. In fact, it's one of the city's defining characteristics. That's the way it is in Valencia and it's not going to change.

The only ways of dealing with it are: a) get used to it, b) find out which nights there are fireworks and stay inside (where you will still here them but not so loudly) c) keep a pair of earplugs handy, or d) move away from Valencia. 

I'm really sorry to hear about your incident. I'm sure that many others in Valencia have had the same experience. But rather than asking people on the Internet to diagnose your medical condition, you'd be much wiser to see a doctor.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... you won't like March then because the Fallas start then (ISTR). We have a lady staying with us for the whole of March just because her wee doggie doesn't like loud bangs!

It's extremely noisy and they light big fires in the middle of the streets .


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> ... you won't like March then because the Fallas start then (ISTR). We have a lady staying with us for the whole of March just because her wee doggie doesn't like loud bangs!
> 
> It's extremely noisy and they light big fires in the middle of the streets .


I know, I've lived in Valencia before. I don't mind Fallas because you know what to expect. I don't expect to turn a corner on my own normally dead street in mid October and be subjected to a loud blast going off a couple of feet away with no warning, so loud that it leaves my hearing impaired for the rest of the evening and my ears ringing for days!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

stefig said:


> I know, I've lived in Valencia before. I don't mind Fallas because you know what to expect. I don't expect to turn a corner on my own normally dead street in mid October and be subjected to a loud blast going off a couple of feet away with no warning, so loud that it leaves my hearing impaired for the rest of the evening and my ears ringing for days!


But living in Valencia that possibility will always be there, which is one reason I could never live there.
In fact Spain in general is getting more and more banger happy. There are several wharehouses in small towns / villages near us that sell in bulk, Moralzarzal being one of them.
I was scared to death by a traca, which is a line of bangers, outside a wedding in the cathedral of Salamanca!


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

stefig said:


> I'm really worried now that I have suffered hearing loss...is it likely?


My friend who is an expert on the subject says that you might indeed have permanent damage -- but as ExpatWannabee said, see a doctor and get your hearing tested.

If there is permanent loss, the only thing that might help is a hearing aid.

I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We tend to only get fireworks being set off in the street by kids here in the Xmas/New Year/Los Reyes period, apart from the very, very loud rockets always set off to herald the start of any religious celebration or local fiesta. They can sound like WWIII has started.

But at least we don't have Bonfire Night to contend with!

I have read recently that we are to have a large airshow this July from the private airfield situated just a few km away, which we can see from our roof terrace. Oh joy, the noise of all those planes performing loop the loops to look forward to!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But living in Valencia that possibility will always be there, which is one reason I could never live there.
> In fact Spain in general is getting more and more banger happy. There are several wharehouses in small towns / villages near us that sell in bulk, Moralzarzal being one of them.
> I was scared to death by a traca, which is a line of bangers, outside a wedding in the cathedral of Salamanca!


It can be a problem in the UK too if in the wrong place. I hate fireworks, they are an effing nuisance they frighten pets and animals in rural areas. My cousin has lived in a pretty tranquil village for 45 years in UK. The nearby Manor House has been recently turned into a wedding venue and it seems every weekend there is the inevitable firework display. 

The ones I don't like in Spain are the small ones thrown by youths. My foot was badly burnt when one landed in my espadrilles shoe at a fiesta in Altea, Alicante.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Horlics said:


> I doubt that you have suffered permanent hearing loss, but by all means go and get a cupboard full of drugs just in case. Your average Spaniard would. But then your average Spaniard is tolerant of High Jinks....
> 
> Other people deal with these things by moving back to their home countries where everything they encounter is pink and fluffy.
> 
> Spain is not the place for you. Scarper, pronto. I recommend Skyscanner.net. Click the "solo ida" button.


Did you get out of bed the wrong side?  You aren't normally this offensive.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

:juggle:


Isobella said:


> It can be a problem in the UK too if in the wrong place. I hate fireworks, they are an effing nuisance they frighten pets and animals in rural areas. My cousin has lived in a pretty tranquil village for 45 years in UK. The nearby Manor House has been recently turned into a wedding venue and it seems every weekend there is the inevitable firework display.
> 
> The ones I don't like in Spain are the small ones thrown by youths. My foot was badly burnt when one landed in my espadrilles shoe at a fiesta in Altea, Alicante.


To me there's still a difference in fireworks and fireworks display and bangers which is where the interest always seems to have been (Valencia for example) and where it seems to be growing. My (Spanish) nephews now get bangers in Chinese shops!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Horlics said:


> *I doubt that you have suffered permanent hearing loss, *but by all means go and get a cupboard full of drugs just in case. Your average Spaniard would. But then your average Spaniard is tolerant of High Jinks....
> 
> Other people deal with these things by moving back to their home countries where everything they encounter is pink and fluffy.
> 
> Spain is not the place for you. Scarper, pronto. I recommend Skyscanner.net. Click the "solo ida" button.


WRONG You can get a severely damaged eardrum from just one extremely loud 'bang' the hair-cells can break and are irreparable. My hearing loss started with a V2 rocket exploding about 150yds away back in 1944, subsequently I worked near heavy guns one of which fired an 'overcharged' shell the blast from the gun when it was fired actually blew a hole in the glass of my watch. These days I can hear nothing above 8kHz or below 50Hz. There are lots of birds about but I can't hear most of them singing, but what is more disappointing about that, is I can still hear those d*mned pigeons!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Brangus said:


> My friend who is an expert on the subject says that you might indeed have permanent damage -- but as ExpatWannabee said, see a doctor and get your hearing tested.
> 
> If there is permanent loss, the only thing that might help is a hearing aid.
> 
> I'm sorry that happened to you.


Trouble is the hearing aids amplify the loud noises as well. They usually have a setting that you can use in noisy environments but it is useless for sudden explosive noises (e.g. fireworks, dog barking, etc.) because it can't react quick enough. When you know there are likely to be fireworks (don't forget to include weddings) plug your ears - a really good and well-fitting pair of earphones will keep out most loud noises and you can listen to what you wish to hear - music, a radio play, the sound track of a movie, etc.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But living in Valencia that possibility will always be there, which is one reason I could never live there.
> In fact Spain in general is getting more and more banger happy. There are several wharehouses in small towns / villages near us that sell in bulk, Moralzarzal being one of them.
> I was scared to death by a traca, which is a line of bangers, outside a wedding in the cathedral of Salamanca!


That's what this was - I didn't know the name! These are fine unless you're standing right next to them, which I was. It's incredibly selfish and inconsiderate of those who set them off and make sure they're a safe distance away, but screw everyone else!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

stefig said:


> Happy new year everyone (haven't been on here in ages!) Bit of a negative thread I'm afraid...have been living in Valencia for a few months and generally loving it. I had an unfortunate experience shortly after I arrived when one of those marching bands made up of teenagers were about to start marching. I didn't realise it and hadn't seen them and had just turned around the corner (it was dark and the road was not closed off or anything). Suddenly one of those firework things (the ones that are on the road) was lit and the bang went off right next to me. I was pretty annoyed, as it seemed incredibly stupid and selfish not to have any warning whatsoever (an elderly person could very well have had a heart attack - it was LOUD). I had a bad ringing in my ears all evening and into the next day. This eventually went away, but ever since, people have been commenting that my hearing has worsened and am having to ask people to repeat themselves. Is this a common occurrence? I know the Valencians are fond of loud bangs, but it's one thing during Fallas, during an organised event, and another when you're just trying to walk home at 9pm in October. I'm really worried now that I have suffered hearing loss...is it likely? How do other people deal with these things?


Probably no permanent damage done. I grew up mostly in California, Texas, Florida and Japan. Later I moved to Wyoming. In all places at the times I resided there fireworks were readily assessable. As a youth I would legally purchase some fireworks that were known to blow hands off. They were really loud. You could easily hear the explosions from a mile away. As dumb kids we would often light them and throw them at each other. Fortunately none of us were ever hurt. As a young adult, in the Navy, a shipmate came back one time with a bunch of big and then illegal fireworks. We had a simulated battle with them, throwing them at each other like Grenades. Again, we were lucky we weren't hurt. We were just very fast. When we saw the lit fuse enter our area after being thrown from the other side of the road we just moved very fast. We would often also attend fireworks shows on holidays every year. Living in Wyoming in my 50's I remember one holiday then neighbors set off fifty or so mortars. They too were very loud. I thought I had damaged my hearing too but the ringing went away after a few weeks.


----------



## PennyHarmon (Apr 20, 2016)

Well you can't really blame a particular country or a city for it! These things can happen anywhere.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

PennyHarmon said:


> Well you can't really blame a particular country or a city for it! These things can happen anywhere.


*What ?*


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Fireworks are part of life round my barrio...birthday parties, any kind of parties, village festivals, when Betis, Malaga, Sevilla, Atletico or whichever favourite team score a goal...
I agree with Isobella, they are an effin' nuisance, especially when they wake me up at two in the morning and terrify Our Little Azor ....
I cannot for the life of me see the attraction in those that merely make loud explosive noises. I will grudgingly admit that Roman candles or whatever those things are called can make pretty patterns for a few seconds.
Firework displays are best viewed the morning after New Year's Eve on tv.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Fireworks are part of life round my barrio...birthday parties, any kind of parties, village festivals, when Betis, Malaga, Sevilla, Atletico or whichever favourite team score a goal...
> I agree with Isobella, they are an effin' nuisance, especially when they wake me up at two in the morning and terrify Our Little Azor ....
> I cannot for the life of me see the attraction in those that merely make loud explosive noises. I will grudgingly admit that Roman candles or whatever those things are called can make pretty patterns for a few seconds.
> Firework displays are best viewed the morning after New Year's Eve on tv.


... bah, humbug!


Even now we still ruch outside to watch the spectacle (from a distance!).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> ... bah, humbug!
> 
> 
> Even now we still ruch outside to watch the spectacle (from a distance!).


I agree, but more vehemently, with Mrypg. One of our dogs was shot when he was very young and loud bangs give him hysterics even now and he has been with us about 5 years. The other one isn't much better and will find a small hole to cower in under a table or wherever he thinks he will be safe.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Some would say dogs are more of a noise nuisance than fireworks ... 
:bolt:


----------

